# Chile vs. Costa Rica



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*Info about Chile*

First, you should know that I am the owner of Pucon Kayak Hostel based in Pucon, Chile. I'll give you an honest assessment of both Chile and Costa Rica. 

As the former logistician of a kayak high school I led trips to both Costa Rica and Chile. And both have their advantages.

if you have a shorter period of time then you may prefer Costa Rica because the transportation and costs. I personally found Chile superior in whitewater to the point I bought land there when comparing destination countries. 

If you are solely rafting then the Futa is a worldclass gem. I had some friends who came to Chile with a 12 foot raft stopping at the Maipo, Pucon and Futa. 

Costa Rica has rivers much closer together that might be more advantageous for a rafter. 

Re: Kayaking

Pucon Kayak Hostel (again owned by myself) makes it easy to rent boats, hire shuttles, and have food and lodging at one place. So if you come to Chile it would be a pleasure to host you.

When I was in Costa Rica there were a handful of kayakers in both Turrialba and Sarapiqui that rented kayaks they had bought from travelling kayakers. These same renters are a great resource for anything you need. Your kayaks may be a little older than newer but quality enough to give you a great ride. Challenge is to trust that you can find these guys after arriving. Just trust that they are there and they want to make money renting their gear. 

Mario Vargas in Turrialba has boats and shuttle support.
Stanley Esquiel- if still there should be able to help you with both boats and shuttles in Sarapiqui.

If you need more info on Chile then feel comfortable to ask. 

You're invited to check out Pucon Kayak Hostel.

Keep Kayaking. 

David


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I've spent 2 weeks kayaking in Chile and it was all class IV-V. Would have loved a class III section by the end as I was overdosing on adrenaline. It may be there, we just didn't find it. 

My time in Costa Rica was mainly class IV but there seemed to be plenty of class III options as well. Several outfitters run class III trips down there, and that is a good way to experience an area if you have the money.

I'm not an expert at either of these spots, this is just my personal experience....

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*Class III Runs in Chile*

There are class I, II and III runs throughout Chile. They often get overshadowed by the photogenic big cascades. I lead a commercial guided trip that is full of class III runs through Pucon Kayak Hostel. 

* Pucon area rivers with links below:*

​Rio San Pedro - Class III with two IVs. This is a gorgeous day run about 2 hours from Pucon.

​Lower Trancura - I'm proud to say I have a putin for this run on my property. There is also a lower lower Trancura that is class II known as Trancura Delta. 

​Lower Fuy - Most hear about the Upper Fuy's cascades. But the Lower Fuy is a fabulous class II-III stretch. 

​Liucura - The Liucura has a great little play hole and is more known to Pucon companies for intermediate kayaking, ducky and family trips and fishing. 

​Rio Nuble - has over 50 miles of freeflowing river. Most is playable class III. The upper stretches have some class IV. 

​Los Quenes area has the Claro and Teno rivers that are class III. Go higher up for harder stretches. 

There are plenty more but this should get you started. If you want more specifics then let me know and I'll be happy to help you plan your trip.

Keep Kayaking.
David


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

What if you have a whole month off for Chile or Costa Rica...Is there a better option (rent an apt for the month)?


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*Month off Costa Rica or Chile*

Your best money saving option is to rent an apartment for a month. Apartment means you will be staying in one location. This is the formula that crews like Demshitz and Bombflow are doing in Chile. They come back year after year to base in an apartment in Pucon and keep notching first descents. When they get tired of Pucon they go do road trips returning to Pucon with hard drives full of footage. For seasonal boaters I think this is the only way to go. 

*Apartment rent challenges in Pucon:* Peak season (Jan and Feb) you will be challenged to find a place. But November and December should be OK. Ultimately, you have to get someone on the ground to find a place. It's par for Pucon boater shacks to be overpacked with kayakers. So, know your comfort zone. In order to make the apartment economical you may need a group of 3 or more. 

Pucon Kayak Hostel is offering a house rent rate special at $US100/week for pre-December dates. The ideal is that lots of Class V boaters are all on the same property, car pooling, shuttling, and getting on the water. We'll see how it goes. Yes. You can find cheaper by renting an apartment. But I've seen guests leave and come back to PKH based on crowding problems and the transportation challenge they had. 

Here's the link, *November House Rent Rates Pucon.*

*Re: Chile or Costa Rica*
I've always loved kayaking Costa Rica but am admittedly biased as I chose to base in Pucon Chile over other potential kayak destinations like NZ, Ecuador and Costa Rica. Reasons being: Pucon just had more clean whitewater all in one location from beginner to expert than others, price was good, and I didn't want to live in the rainforest. With that said November in Chile you'll actually want rain and it will be colder than Costa Rica.

In Costa Rica you'd probably want to rent an apartment in Turrialba. There is plenty there to keep you busy for a month and you'd find locals to paddle with.

Here's a rule of thumb: If you only have 10 days or less go Costa Rica or Ecuador. If you have a month then go Chile. 

Keep Kayaking.
David


----------



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

One word: Futaleufu


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice info, David. The website is looking great. Looking forward to a Pucon Kayak Hostel stay next time I'm in Chile! Its been almost 14! years since I've been there.
P.

For anyone thinking about a stay at David's place... He's the real deal. Quality guy, tons of experience with quality organizations, and he can boat a little bit.


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*Maxident and Futaleufu*

Maxident,
I've wanted to write an article of how to travel from Pucon to the Futaleufu for a few years now. It's a challenge most Chile kayakers have to encounter with two routes: ferry from Puerto Montt to Chaiten or drive over the Andes and around Chile's Gulfo de Ancud through Argentina. And either experience always creates those memorable adventures where something goes wrong. The kind of stories that make your trip great. Thanks for the reminder. 

Chile like the US has lots of phenomenal river destinations. Hence, the reason people like Kurt Casey, Demshitz, and Bombflow crews are still notching first descents. Once heard a group say about another group, "Their trip must be lame they didn't even goto the Futa."

That's akin to saying a kayak tour of the US would be lame without doing the Grand Canyon. 

Class V huckers would look at Chile 180 degrees differently than say a club boater. Huckers might research the Puelo or Cochamo's (the Yosimite of Chile) multiday. While, club boaters might want an all-inclusive trip, or to be led down the Teacups, or a mellow safe trip to the Futa. 

Link to an all-inclusive Advanced Intermediate Tour de Pucon Trip.  

*Know the Regional Whitewater Seasons*
This is so so important. Don't come to Chile in November and expect a Futa trip. And don't come in February and expect to get down the Teacups. 
Chile has more ecosytems than any country in the world as it crosses more latitudes. The effect is diverse weather climates and varying months of peak whitewater. 

*Teacups is Best Nov, Dec and early Jan*
The Siete Tazas has developed from a class III boaters 7 teacups to having over 80 clean cascades for a range of skills including the best. But it begin getting bony dry sometime in January. Sections include from top to bottom: Veinte dos Saltos (22 Falls), Entres Saltos (Between Falls), Cinco Tazas 5 Teacups), Garganta del Diablo (Throat of the Devil), and the national park name Siete Tazas (7 Teacups). 

*Futaleufu is typically best Jan, Feb and early March*
Futa is Patagonia country and that comes with rugged weather. Futaleufu Outdoor Center owner and Chile kayak pioneer Sergio Vidal is the winter caretaker at Pucon Kayak Hostel. He stays in Pucon for a better climate that still has whitewater due to the harshness of Patagonia extremes like sideways rains, snows, winds... Sergio'll stay in the Pucon area until mid or late December notching runs in the warmer climate. Have some forethought and plan your trip based on timing and regional climates. 

Patagonia transportation too is a challenge to consider. Gas is over $US10/gal and a vehicle killer. I own and direct Huge Experiences' high school and will not send the school or PKH vehicles there anymore due to too many truck deaths. The solution we chose is to hire a shuttle service from Cara del Indio. There are lots of outfitters who'd love kayaker business and will offer shuttle services. I bet the forementioned Sergio Vidal could help. If someone needs one then shoot me an email and I'll send you 3 or 4 names of kayak companies and individuals down there. [email protected] 

A good rule of thumb for first timer kayak nomads with transportation in Chile is:

Stick to the northern runs pre-January like Teacup, Ahcibueno, Nuble, Laja...
Plan your Futa trip for the warmest months and low water when the play is best and the river is at safest levels. 

Pucon lies in the middle of these destinations and is super congested with rivers. The region was recently renamed, "The Rivers District." And if your a kayaker with transportation issues your guaranteed water. Thus, a reason kayakers arrive to Pucon. 

If you want to do it all then rent or buy a reliable vehicle, plan a couple of months to really enjoy each destination, and research destination peak whitewater seasons. 

Keep Kayaking. 
David


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Not to steal the thread and ask a question I should look up on my own, but what is the easiest way to get to Pucon? where to fly, about how expensive is overall travel, and once you are there what is the cost of living (dirtbag style)?


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

also, what exactly happened to 7 teacups?


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*flights and directions*

Paul,
This is another article ideal needed to be written. I did airfare search at bottom with results and rates. 

*Directions to Pucon from Santiago *- This link describes it all from bussing and taxis to Pucon. Yes. It says Pucon Kayak Hostel but just leave that part out. These directions were designed for the do-it-yourselfer money saver.

*Flights to Chile* - I just booked 8 flights for a program I'm leading from Charlotte, Atlanta, UK, Knoxville and Toronto. 

*Air Canada Surprising Rates*
Surprisingly found out that Air Canada was much cheaper. But Atlanta and Charlotte would have a leg north to Toronto then direct to Santiago. But save close to $500. 

*Getting to Pucon* - Also, if you are going to Pucon checkout flying direct to Temuco. Sometimes it's not that much more and would save you a day of travel each way. By the time you taxi or bus from Santiago airport to Terminal de buses, take an overnight bus, pay for food... You might save just to fly to Temuco and us the 1.5 hour to Pucon. See Directions to Pucon link above. 

*Finding Cheap Fares*
I got mine from Charlotte to Temuco round trip for just under $1500. Annually, I hear of one or two guests scoring a ticket for $900. Those finds are rare but they are out there. Post if you find something cool. 


A. Start with the airline consolidators. Expedia, Kayak, Priceline, google "airfare consolidator." 
B. Choose cheapest days of week- 
Those are typically Tue, Wed and Thur. Flying on a holiday like xmas or new years can drop rates. 
C. Search some of the airlines direct. Like Air Canada and AA websites. 


Denver to Santiago; depart Nov 13 return Nov 28 (Changing these dates by one day seemed to add costs. thus, these are the cheapest days of that period according to AirlineConsolidator.com)
*AirlineConsolidator.com* best rates are $1261 with LAN + AA + TAM combos.
AirCanada.com just selecting cheapest flights gave $1399. 

OK. Paul. I think I am going to work on a more organized research of this. Post what prices you find. 
David


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*dirtbag style living and Siete Tazas*

Paul,
These are great questions pretty in-depth.
First, Siete Tazas "disappearing" during the 2010 terramoto "earthquake" would be like a bony dry Oh Be Joyful disappearing during August. Yes. The trickle that was there disappeared and when interviewing the park service they claimed it was a mystery. An unknown fissure or crack was speculated. Luckily, with next season's rains and snowmelt possibly combined with sediment or who knows the over 80 cascades now run as prior.

*Dirtbag living*
Lots of dirtbags live in Chile and figure it out. Some find reliable work on the Futa or at the Maipo. RMOC's Josh Oberleas guides and safety boats for a Pucon rafting company (you'll need a work permit). And most notably the Demshitz and Bombflow crews annually rent apartments in Pucon. 
Apartment is your cheapest route but requires an extended stay and to be on the ground to find the places. You'll need a group to make it true dirtbag, the more the dirtier. No problem finding a 2 bedroom for $300/month in Pucon. That should be good for about 20 Arkansas River guides. 

Cooking is about the same as the states. Lots of grocery stores with everything you need at slightly cheaper than CO prices. Your transportation is your biggest challenge. So group up or choose a place with a shuttle service. 

*November House Rent Rates at $US100/week.* Pucon Kayak Hostel is offering the November special for class V boaters. The ideal is to organize a group of solid boaters on the same property, share shuttles, or use the shuttle service, use communal kitchen... It's a little more than renting your own apartment but some consider the extra space, convenience and organization provided worth a few more dollars. You'll save money at PKH due to the shuttle service and cheap meal options vs eating out too much and be right on the water. 

Keep Kayaking.
David


----------

